# Goats!! Vote on my Poll!



## goatyyymama164 (Jun 17, 2021)

HEY! I am going to be making polls every week. Pick which answer you think best applies to you then write something in the comments. Thanks for checking this out! BTW this poll will end in 7 days! PSI love floppy eared goats like Nubians.


----------



## Chiknoodle (Jun 29, 2021)

I like Nigerian Dwarfs and Pygmy’s. I have a goat named Bucky that is a castrated Nigerian Dwarf but there’s nothing dwarf about him!**Then I have have Cinnamon.  Her dad was a full blooded Pygmy and her mom was a fainting goat mixed with something else.


----------



## Chiknoodle (Jun 29, 2021)

Chiknoodle said:


> I like Nigerian Dwarfs and Pygmy’s. I have a goat named Bucky that is a Nigerian Dwarf but there’s nothing dwarf about him!**Then I have have Cinnamon.  Her dad was a full blooded Pygmy and her mom was a fainting goat mixed with something else






This is Bucky.  I will post a pic of Cinnamon later


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 2, 2021)

Nubians are too loud

Nigerian Dwarfs have small teats

Saanan all the way!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 2, 2021)

I love my Saanens.   My Nub x Saanen are real nice, too.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 2, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> My Nub x Saanen are real nice, too.


Still Nubian loud?


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 2, 2021)

I love the Nubians with their bedroom eyes and long floppy ears.  They are such sweet goats and easy for me to milk.  As I'm getting older, though, I'm considering switching to Nigerian Dwarfs because they are smaller and might be easier for me to handle, and they are adorable.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 2, 2021)

@Alaskan   the crosses most often take on the color and calmness of Saanen.  They have more volume when they do speak but not nearly as often.  I do have a buckling that's 3/4 nub this year and just bellows for attention.  He'll get attention at the auction next Sat!  My Nubian buck is very quiet, even in rut.    

@Deecarter if you think a Nigerian would be nice -- many are! -- do a test milking first.  Be sure those teats fit your hand, some are a challenge, so small.  Also milking lines, not just pet, if you want enough milk to be useful.


----------

